# Bertie



## Philredcar (Aug 16, 2018)

Here's mine, hope you like...


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 21, 2018)

Van looking very nice, love that deep colour.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 21, 2018)

phillybarbour said:


> Van looking very nice, love that deep colour.



I agree, that is a lovely colour.


----------



## Sandwitch (May 26, 2020)

It looks quite new, lovely.


----------



## Philredcar (May 26, 2020)

It’s 2012 but updated a bit now


----------



## Moonraker 2 (May 28, 2020)

Good colour for wilding. Disappears at night.


----------



## Philredcar (Jun 12, 2020)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Good colour for wilding. Disappears at night.


Got rid of the chrome so even better to hide now lol


----------



## caledonia (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice van. The perfect wildcamping vehicle.


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (Jun 12, 2020)

Good choice of cooker heater had one our t5


----------



## Philredcar (Jun 12, 2020)

Adria home said:


> Good choice of cooker heater had one our t5


Like it, stealth!

yeah so glad I got that heater, cheers


----------



## Philredcar (Jul 30, 2020)

Bit of wildling last weekend, great to be back out again


----------



## Bertie the bus (Jul 30, 2020)

Philredcar said:


> Here's mine, hope you like...
> 
> View attachment 66596View attachment 66597View attachment 66598View attachment 66599View attachment 66600View attachment 66601View attachment 66604View attachment 66605View attachment 66606View attachment 66607














Here’s us with Bertie, a 5.5m Murvi Pimento. We used to have a VW in the years BC (before children), and still go to the back of the beach or the middle of Bath but now with heating, hot water and a loo!


----------



## Philredcar (Jul 30, 2020)

haha don't blame you, to be honest VW's a wee bit too small with kids etc, lovely looking van you have


----------

